# 40 Gallon Convict Project



## reefed_out (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey all,

I have been lurking on here for a while admiring all of your tanks.. WOW is all I have to say! Anyways, I am currently in the process of setting up a 40 gallon for two pairs of convicts. I bought them both as pairs from an LFS, and hope they'll stay together. One pair are of the normal variety, while the second is of the black variety.

I plan on keeping you all updated with pictures and comments as this project continues to grow and change. As of right now, (day one), just purchased the fish. They are in my dad's holding 55 gallon in his house. I'll be transferring them back to my house in missouri after the weekend is over and they have time to settle in a bit.

Setup details:

40 gallon aquarium (freebie)
Emperor 400 filter (freebie) or two Aquaclear 30's (Also freebies)
Pool Filter Sand as a substrate
150 watt submersible heater (freebie)
Background (sprayed black with krylon fusion) may do a 3d slate background, have to see what is locally available back in Columbia... 
Various caves made from slate and ceramic pots
Some driftwood here and there
Live plants: Java ferns, Java moss, Amazon Swords
Pleco? (may possibly add one down the road, I've acutally never owned one in the hmm 10ish years I've been going at this hobby)

Pictures to come soon!


----------



## reefed_out (Jan 15, 2010)

update:

-Convicts did great on their 6 hour voyage to their new home. I put them in a five gallon bucket with a ton of anacharis and a nice piece of driftwood.

I also set up the 40 gallon today. I used 15 gallons of water from my Jack Dempsy's tank to get the cycle going. Also added bioballs from its filter to help establish bacteria in its filters.

Used about 40 # of pool filter sand, some driftwood, slate, and other various rocks. Also made a diy hood out of acrylic. It didn't turn out so well, but I'll probably just get a glass versa top sometime down the road.

Fish seem really comfy in their new aquarium. They are exploring the caves and the drift wood like crazy.

Pics will be up later this week after the sand dust settles.


----------



## phxl (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck with your plants 

I can't even keep rocks in place with these guys.


----------



## reefed_out (Jan 15, 2010)

ha I'll have to see how it goes with the plants.. Right now I just have the anacharis from the move floating at the surface creating some shadows. I'll be looking into getting some ferns etc here shortly.


----------



## HatchettUK (Jan 6, 2010)

What are the dimensions of the tank?

Correct me if i'm wrong but 40G doesn't sound like much for two pairs. Convicts are are agressive fish remember...

James


----------



## reefed_out (Jan 15, 2010)

It is 36 x 12 x 18 inches. I am actually just guessing that it is a 40. Might be a tad smaller. In either case, either this tank will be upgraded in size, or I have many 20 gallons lying around that could be used to separate the pairs or juveniles if necessary.

Update: I just found a deal on a 125 gallon drilled tank and stand locally. I might be turning this tank into that tanks sump sometime in the near future and creating a very large Central American Bio-type that would house these lil monsters and my Jack Dempsey.


----------



## reefed_out (Jan 15, 2010)

update: last night the white/black female convict bit the dust. She had been doing poorly while in Chicago, seemed fine after the trip but obviously whatever she had originally caught back up to her.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Totall bummer... can not wait to see some pics of the tank.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah it might be a 38 gallon which IMO wouldn't be enough for two pairs. I would say a 4 ft tank would be the smallest for two pairs.


----------



## reefed_out (Jan 15, 2010)

Some pics:

Right side of tank.










Black Male:










Full Tank Shot:










Black Female:










So I was pretty much just playing around with the functions on my camera. I haven't shot pics of fish in about 3 years when I mainly took pictures of my corals etc in my 90 gallon reef. I'll develop some better techniques soon enough for freshwater. Any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated. Also note, the glass seems a bit foggy due to some sort of mineral etching that I can't seem to remove from the inside of the glass..


----------



## reefed_out (Jan 15, 2010)

More pics soon!

anyways update:

The two new con's have taken over the tank from my dominant black male. I am thinking the upgrade is going to have to be sooner than later.

Upgrade tank: 125 g acrylic w/ overflows. Will use this 40ish gal tank as a sump that'll be set up as a filtration device and a grow out tank. I'll end up throwing the JD into this setup as well in the main display tank.


----------



## phxl (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your female...


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

I like your tank set up.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## reefed_out (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Matt and Pxyl!!!

Last night after I put my computer away, I discovered by flashlight that my new female and male have successfully spawned in the central cave. There are a little over 100 fertile orange eggs being ruthlessly guarded by the father and carefully taken care of by the mother.

:thumb:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

congrats


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats :thumb:


----------



## reefed_out (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks!

You're in Metamora?? I have two friends here at Mizzou who grew up there!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Thanks!


Yep 



> You're in Metamora?? I have two friends here at Mizzou who grew up there!


Oh really! Go ahead and PM me and we will talk more :wink:


----------



## reefed_out (Jan 15, 2010)

Will do!

Update:
Convicts's have hatched and they relocated the babies to a driftwood stump in the tank.

Tomorrow, I'll be picking up a 125 gallon for the con's and my jack dempsey!!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very awesome :thumb:

You should post some pics of your pair and fry

Very nice setup with the 125 gal. You are very lucky I wish I had or could get a 125 gal


----------

